# Abu Dhabi Corniche/Khalidiya - Which Block?



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

As my Reem island which block was a hit i thought id start off another !

So, Which blocks on the corniche are a good buy?

Personally im looking for a 3 bed with maids, kids area, pool.

Hopefully it will help many others in the search.

Thanks all!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Recently arrived colleagues are renting flats in Shining Towers, Nation Towers and Etihad Towers.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Alex,
Shining...Thats a new one!... Ill check them out.

Also, I hear the "sexy lady" is a good one to go for


----------

